# Barra de progreso en el emerge

## psm1984

buscando por el foro me he encontrado este post https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=42346 que habla de ello. En resumen:

1º Te bajas el ebuil http://www.ces.clemson.edu/~eduffy/emerge-progress.tar

2º Lo descomprimes y los guardas en el directorio del portage.

3º Se emerge y ya debe funcionar.

----------

## alexlm78

lo acabo de bajar dejame probar y te lo platico.

bye

----------

## Camulus

Acabo de bajarme el programa, lo he emergido y he probado de actualizar uno de mis paquetes pendientes de ello. Tras el download, unpack, check md5 y configure, empieza a salir una barrita de porcentaje. 

Muy util y profesional. Gracias.

----------

## freenix

Yo el único fallo que le veo es q no de salida d los mensajes del ebuild  :Rolling Eyes:  . Vamos que no sabes si algo falla, aunque entiendo q para hacer esto la complejidad de este añadido aumentaría porque a ver como se las ingenia para q mientras salen todos esos mensajes x pantalla la barra siga donde está.

De todas formas está bastante bien, aunque en ocasiones llega al 120%  :Shocked: , pero bueno, todo se andará.  :Razz: 

Saludos. FreeNix

----------

## psm1984

Segun el post original, creo que con esto ya no aparece:

# NOPROGRESS="yes" emerge ...

asi, si falla un paquete la primera vez... a la segunda ya podemos ver que pasa.

----------

## RAPUL

Hmmm... suena chulo la verdad es que se me ocurrio hace tiempo que molaria una barra de progreso para el emerge pero no me puse a ver si se me ocurria como hacer una.

Probemos esta... ya os digo que tal me va...

----------

## YosWinK

Solo queria hacer una pequeña puntualización sobre la barra para aquellos que pretendan instalarla.

Funcionar, funciona, mas o menos bien. Hasta ahí no tengo pega.

Pero ojo !! yo tuve problemas con la compilación de openssl (lo cual jodia casi todo el sistema), que por culpa de esta barra de progreso era imposible que emerge la hiciera bien. Tuve que desinstalarla. 

Si alguien tiene algun problema con ello puede consultar este hilo.

Por supuesto, todos (incluido yo el primero) debemos saber los riesgos que entraña instalar versiones no estables. En este caso una versón 0.1.

Saludos.

----------

## neuronal

 *YosWink wrote:*   

> Por supuesto, todos (incluido yo el primero) debemos saber los riesgos que entraña instalar versiones no estables. En este caso una versón 0.1.

 

Si jeje. Yo también la instalé hace ya unas semanas. Y me funciona bastante bien (sobre todo cuando se tratan de paquetes con no demasiadas fuentes a compilar... si son muchas y va a tardar bastante entonces casi seguro que la barra me dará un progreso incorrecto: sobrepasando el 100% o quedandose por debajo del 100% habiendo terminado la compilación)

Joder, pero de eso a que de problemas de compilación... ni me lo hubiera imaginado :\

Un saludo

----------

